# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  For your consideration - Hydrogen peroxide - Quitting Smoking

## Perry

Just thought I would bring this to some folks attention. I'm quitting smoking this week and decided to look into some way of clearing out my lungs quickly so I can starting running again. During my studies I came across what is called Hydrogen peroxide therapy. There is a TON of information on the web concerning Hydrogen peroxide therapy which it's claimed my many people to be suburb even for fatal conditions such as emphysema. I am going to continue to learn more about Hydrogen peroxide therapy and i may even give it a go some time this week if I am convinced that it might be useful and non-harmful. 
I'm interested in any opinions or experience anyone might have.

----------


## Truth Warrior

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out. 

FY!, there have been *TWO* very recent cases of guys in my neighborhood quitting smoking and *THEN* developing terminal lung cancer. 

Have a good day!

----------


## lucius

Good for you! I look forward to the updates on the Hydrogen peroxide therapy.

----------


## tmosley

What is involved with this?  Tell me you aren't going to inhale that stuff into your lungs...

----------


## torchbearer

There is no quick fix to repairing your lungs besides exercise and proper diet.
Hydrogen Peroxide is poisonous to ingest, why would you inhale it?
Its made to be used as a topical disinfectant for a reason.
It kills germs, but it also kills cells.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> What is involved with this? Tell me you aren't going to inhale that stuff into your lungs...


*Web search, top find so far:*

http://www.garynull.com/Documents/Ar...de_Therapy.htm

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Thanks for the info, I'll check it out. 
> 
> FY!, there have been *TWO* very recent cases of guys in my neighborhood quitting smoking and *THEN* developing terminal lung cancer. 
> 
> Have a good day!


I just recently quit smoking. Thanks for the scare.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I just recently quit smoking. Thanks for the scare.


How long did you smoke?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> How long did you smoke?


On and off for 10 years. I'd say maybe 8-9. I started when i was 14.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> On and off for 10 years. I'd say maybe 8-9. I started when i was 14.


I started at 14 too.  Coming up on 50 years smoking now.  

It was a lot more fun @ $0.25 / pack, BTW.   *< GRRRRRR! >*

----------


## amy31416

I got bashed for it before, but I'll say it again: hydrogen peroxide should be used with great caution because (as Torch said) it really does kill cells. If something is great for bacterial disinfection, it will also kill your cells. Especially moist cells that are made for absorption such as the villi in your lungs. 

It forms free radicals (-OH) that are extremely reactive. Highly concentrated, it is extremely unstable and explosive. Exposure to low concentrations over time could have a profoundly bad effect on the body. I'm all for alternative medicine, but this just seems like a bad idea. I think that people must believe that since it has the structure H-O-O-H that they're somehow introducing more oxygen into their lungs?

Hydrogen peroxide is produced by some of the cells in your body and is part of metabolism pathways, but if I recall correctly from cell biology, there is a mechanism in place for these cells to deal with the hydroxyl ions that form so it doesn't damage the cell. I don't think that lung cells have this same mechanism to dispose of hydroxyl ions, I could be wrong, but I wouldn't start huffing any H2O2 until I checked it out for sure.




> TYPES OF FREE RADICALS
> 
> There are numerous types of free radicals that can be formed within the body. This web site is only concerned with the oxygen centered free radicals or ROS. The most common ROS include: the superoxide anion (O2-), the hydroxyl radical (OH ·), singlet oxygen (1O2 ), and hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) Superoxide anions are formed when oxygen (O2) acquires an additional electron, leaving the molecule with only one unpaired electron. Within the mitochondria O2- · is continuously being formed. The rate of formation depends on the amount of oxygen flowing through the mitochondria at any given time. Hydroxyl radicals are short-lived, but the most damaging radicals within the body. This type of free radical can be formed from O2- and H2O2 via the Harber-Weiss reaction. The interaction of copper or iron and H2O2 also produce OH · as first observed by Fenton. These reactions are significant as the substrates are found within the body and could easily interact (9). Hydrogen peroxide is produced in vivo by many reactions. Hydrogen peroxide is unique in that it can be converted to the highly damaging hydroxyl radical or be catalyzed and excreted harmlessly as water. Glutathione peroxidase is essential for the conversion of glutathione to oxidized glutathione, during which H2O2 is converted to water (2). If H2O2 is not converted into water 1O2 is formed. Singlet oxygen is not a free radical, but can be formed during radical reactions and also cause further reactions. Singlet oxygen violates Hund's rule of electron filling in that it has eight outer electrons existing in pairs leaving one orbital of the same energy level empty. When oxygen is energetically excited one of the electrons can jump to empty orbital creating unpaired electrons (13). Singlet oxygen can then transfer the energy to a new molecule and act as a catalyst for free radical formation. The molecule can also interact with other molecules leading to the formation of a new free radical.


http://www.exrx.net/Nutrition/Antiox...roduction.html

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I got bashed for it before, but I'll say it again: hydrogen peroxide should be used with great caution because (as Torch said) it really does kill cells. If something is great for bacterial disinfection, it will also kill your cells. Especially moist cells that are made for absorption such as the villi in your lungs. 
> 
> It forms free radicals (-OH) that are extremely reactive. Highly concentrated, it is extremely unstable and explosive. Exposure to low concentrations over time could have a profoundly bad effect on the body. I'm all for alternative medicine, but this just seems like a bad idea. I think that people must believe that since it has the structure H-O-O-H that they're somehow introducing more oxygen into their lungs?
> 
> Hydrogen peroxide is produced by some of the cells in your body and is part of metabolism pathways, but if I recall correctly from cell biology, there is a mechanism in place for these cells to deal with the hydroxyl ions that form so it doesn't damage the cell. I don't think that lung cells have this same mechanism to dispose of hydroxyl ions, I could be wrong, but I wouldn't start huffing any H2O2 until I checked it out for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Nutrition/Antiox...roduction.html


http://www.garynull.com/Documents/Ar...de_Therapy.htm

????

----------


## amy31416

> http://www.garynull.com/Documents/Ar...de_Therapy.htm
> 
> ????


What's the question? I don't worship Gary Null and take everything he believes as gospel. I think he has some good points, but did you read about the harmful effect of hydroxyl ions?

Your article doesn't address the hydroxyl ion's effect on lung tissue. I found plenty of medical articles on the hydroxyl ion's effect on cardiac cells, bacterial cells, muscles (all bad, by the way), but not on lung tissue. I'm also trying to find a source to approximate what percentage of hydrogen peroxide is broken down into hydroxyl ions vs. water in the common 3% form, but I think that may have too many variables (heat, light, etc.)

ETA: It is mostly dependent on the substrate as to whether or not it will break down into hydroxyl ions.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> I started at 14 too.  Coming up on 50 years smoking now.  
> 
> It was a lot more fun @ $0.25 / pack, BTW.   *< GRRRRRR! >*


damn. I thought you were a teenager or something ha. Yes, smoking sucks. It sure feels good though. Ever try to calculate how much money you threw away on cigarettes?

----------


## tmosley

Yeah, even the first link in the thread showed that it can cause nausea.  Hydrogen peroxide is basically a slightly less harsh version of bleach.  You think drinking bleach is a good idea?

If you want to increase the amount of H2O2 in your blood, you would be better off increasing your levels of glutathione by taking N-acetylcysteine, which fuels a catalytic mechanism in your body that produces H2O2 where it is needed (as opposed to bathing your cells in the stuff).

This is very closely related to my field of work.  I use similar materials to those used in the body to form catalytic bacteria killing coatings on surfaces--mainly for medical devices.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> What's the question? I don't worship Gary Null and take everything he believes as gospel. I think he has some good points, but did you read about the harmful effect of hydroxyl ions?
> 
> Your article doesn't address the hydroxyl ion's effect on lung tissue. I found plenty of medical articles on the hydroxyl ion's effect on cardiac cells, bacterial cells, muscles (all bad, by the way), but not on lung tissue. I'm also trying to find a source to approximate what percentage of hydrogen peroxide is broken down into hydroxyl ions vs. water in the common 3% form, but I think that may have too many variables (heat, light, etc.)


*Me neither!* I just found and posted the link!

----------


## amy31416

> Yeah, even the first link in the thread showed that it can cause nausea.  Hydrogen peroxide is basically a slightly less harsh version of bleach.  You think drinking bleach is a good idea?
> 
> If you want to increase the amount of H2O2 in your blood, you would be better off increasing your levels of glutathione by taking N-acetylcysteine, which fuels a catalytic mechanism in your body that produces H2O2 where it is needed (as opposed to bathing your cells in the stuff).
> 
> This is very closely related to my field of work.  I use similar materials to those used in the body to form catalytic bacteria killing coatings on surfaces--mainly for medical devices.


Fascinating stuff you're working on! 

I was in the medical device bidness for many years as well.

----------


## amy31416

> *Me neither!* I just found and posted the link!


You posted it once prior, and then in response to my post where I was calling for caution in it's use in the lungs, what was your point?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> damn. I thought you were a teenager or something ha. Yes, smoking sucks. It sure feels good though. Ever try to calculate how much money you threw away on cigarettes?


Didn't we discuss the LP origins *TOO,* previously?  

One of us has a really crappy memory. 

I started to, but got depressed and stopped ........ calculating.  Felt much better immediately, after a cig.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

So am I to breath in hydrogen peroxide? Is that supposed to help me? Right from the bottle? lol To tell you the truth, I would prefer to inhale rubbing alcohol.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> You posted it once prior, and then in response to my post where I was calling for caution in it's use in the lungs, what was your point?


  If the link that I posted effected your opinion.  

It advocated IV use, as therapy. 

It loses a lot if they have to be explained. 

*PMS?*   Lose the shoulder chip, please.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> If the link that I posted effected your opinion.  
> 
> It advocated IV use, as therapy. 
> 
> It loses a lot if they have to be explained. 
> 
> *PMS?*   Lose the shoulder chip, please.


touche!

----------


## amy31416

> If the link that I posted effected your opinion.  
> 
> It advocated IV use, as therapy. 
> 
> It loses a lot if they have to be explained. 
> 
> *PMS?*   Lose the shoulder chip, please.


Dude, if I had PMS you wouldn't have to ask the question, capische?

You had like 5 question marks, I didn't know what your point was, then you give the ole rolleyes and I have no clue why. Perhaps it was a lack of effective communication on _your_ part for a change. 

Nawwww, can't be. :P

----------


## Kludge

> *PMS?*   Lose the shoulder chip, please.


Lol... Was that serious?

Edit for sucking up : Seriously... Amy would rend your arguments into tiny shreds and devour your mind if she were really pissed.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Dude, if I had PMS you wouldn't have to ask the question, capische?
> 
> You had like 5 question marks, I didn't know what your point was, then you give the ole rolleyes and I have no clue why. Perhaps it was a lack of effective communication on _your_ part for a change. 
> 
> Nawwww, can't be. :P

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Lol... Was that serious?
> 
> Edit for sucking up : Seriously... Amy would rend your arguments into tiny shreds and devour your mind if she were really pissed.


Old conversation between Amy and I. *< YAWN! >*

----------


## amy31416

> Lol... Was that serious?
> 
> Edit for sucking up : Seriously... Amy would rend your arguments into tiny shreds and devour your mind if she were really pissed.


Hahahahaha!

I actually can't remember the last time that I was truly pissed off because of the forums. Annoyed sometimes, sure. Creeped out? More times than I can count. In this case it's more of a "wha?" moment.

About the only thing that's pissed me off online is arguing with someone who is pro-kiddie porn or pro-war. And I doubt TW is for either of those things, so he's okay in my book and he doesn't even have an asterisk, just a sidenote for his overuse of the rolleyes.

----------


## amy31416

> Old conversation between Amy and I. *< YAWN! >*


Yep, we did have that conversation before. I gots nuthin' on the wife and daughters if I recall correctly.

Though I did read once, and can't claim that it was at all accurate, that women's hormones during PMS more closely put them in line with men's hormones. Who knows, could explain the outbursts.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Hahahahaha!
> 
> I actually can't remember the last time that I was truly pissed off because of the forums. Annoyed sometimes, sure. Creeped out? More times than I can count. In this case it's more of a "wha?" moment.
> 
> About the only thing that's pissed me off online is arguing with someone who is pro-kiddie porn or pro-war. And I doubt TW is for either of those things, so he's okay in my book and he doesn't even have an asterisk, just a sidenote for his overuse of the rolleyes.


You *GAVE* me a  for my birthday! 

I just cloned it into the *MILLIONS!*

----------


## amy31416

> You *GAVE* me a  for my birthday! 
> 
> I just cloned it into the *MILLIONS!*


Dammit. It's my own fault. Damn that cloning technology! Well, at least you've gotten good use from the present, I hate to see a gift just collect dust.

----------


## Dr.3D



----------


## Truth Warrior

> Yep, we did have that conversation before. I gots nuthin' on the wife and daughters if I recall correctly.
> 
> Though I did read once, and can't claim that it was at all accurate, that women's hormones during PMS more closely put them in line with men's hormones. Who knows, could explain the outbursts.


You recall correctly.

Estrogen civilizes you folks.<IMHO>

I had an acquaintance once that often claimed, *"Men are logical, women are chemical".*   I sometimes wonder if he is still alive.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Dammit. It's my own fault. Damn that cloning technology! Well, at least you've gotten good use from the present, I hate to see a gift just collect dust.


 Thanks again, BTW.  It was very thoughtful of you.

----------


## Ninja Homer

http://curezone.com/art/read.asp?ID=58&db=5&C0=1

"Cautions

Used in Inhalation Therapy

ALL CAUTION must be used when considering using H2O2 combined with colloidal silver ( and H2O2 in general ) delivered directly into the lungs. The danger lies in the commonly held belief that few adverse effects are possible. This conclusion has been drawn based on the fact that many people use dilutions as high as 3% hydrogen peroxide with no ill effects.

However, certain conditions in the lungs can cause extremely harmful and potentially lethal reactions. Furthermore, less noticeable reactions are possible that have long term implications on health.

*Smokers and individuals who have used prescription and nonprescription drugs delivered into the lungs are well advised to seriously reconsider H2O2 inhalation therapy. Upon entering the lungs, the oxidation reaction dislodges and delivers some substances directly into the bloodstream. In the case of smokers, this results in a possible extreme nicotine overdose that can cause heart failure.*

It is unknown if this reaction occurs in the same manner with other contaminants such as harmful dusts and pollutants normally not adsorbed through the lungs into the bloodstream. However, it is evident that cell permeability is altered, and therefore all caution must be employed as a matter of life and death.

Furthermore, certain anaerobic bacterial conditions in the lungs can also spark an intensified H2O2 reaction causing possible extreme damage to lung tissues themselves. Again, the danger is that these conditions ( not currently qualified ) are not prevalent, and it is easy for one to be lulled into false sense of safety, thereby putting others at uniformed risk."

I wouldn't do it... there are a lot of better, safer ways to get toxins out of your body.

----------


## Truth Warrior

Well that's certainly cause for pause.<IMHO>  Still wonder about IV though, any non-smoking effects?

Thanks!

----------


## Trance Dance Master

For your consideration - keep smoking - reap the benefits.

http://www.forces.org/evidence/didyou/benefits.htm

----------


## amy31416

> Well that's certainly cause for pause.<IMHO>  Still wonder about IV though, any non-smoking effects?
> 
> Thanks!


As far as bad consequences of the IV therapy, I found this: 

http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/shortt.html

But then again, one death may or may not be significant, considering how many people die from other drugs/therapies. I couldn't find any other examples of death by IV peroxide.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> As far as bad consequences of the IV therapy, I found this: 
> 
> http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/shortt.html
> 
> But then again, one death may or may not be significant, considering how many people die from other drugs/therapies. I couldn't find any other examples of death by IV peroxide.


Thanks for the info. 

Hey, check this out pretty please.  I started a thread on it.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...of-870849.html

----------


## amy31416

> Thanks for the info. 
> 
> Hey, check this out pretty please.  I started a thread on it.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...of-870849.html


I read that this morning and found it thought-provoking, but I don't consider myself too incredibly opinionated on brain-structure differences. I don't doubt that there are differences between men and women, when I'm optimistic I think there's a natural complementary status between the genders. . .and when I'm pessimistic?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I read that this morning and found it thought-provoking, but I don't consider myself too incredibly opinionated on brain-structure differences. I don't doubt that there are differences between men and women, when I'm optimistic I think there's a natural complementary status between the genders. . .and when I'm pessimistic?


Yep, I understand what you mean. 

Thanks!

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Haven't had one in 2 1/2 years.  Good luck!

----------


## billma

to Perry:
  I quit smoking last Nov by using the pill called Champix (not sure of the spelling)
After smoking 55 years thought it was time.Now to the subject of peroxide and what it can do for you.I had PAD bad but believe it or not my lungs had survived more or less intact.Living in MX it was just a matter of finding a local chelation doctor and educating him on the use of hydrogen peroxide.I indeed found a good doctor and started a good relationship with him and we started a series of 20 treatments.After 4 it became clear that this stuff was working and after 7 there was no doubt I would recover from all those years of torturing my body.Peroxide is as safe as the person who is administering it.If you correctly reduce it to the correct proportions and use 3 hours to injest it into your veins you should have no problem.For the lungs it is like a miracle sent from above.At the clinic where I took my injections they have gone to helping people with respiratory ailments and it is working.He had a woman that was close to 80 with COPD and started treatments of 2 a week.At the end of 5 treatments you could actually see where the color had returned to her complection and she had been coughing up flem in quauntity.She now enters the clinic unasisted and has a large smile to boot.
   If I cam be of any help,please email me.

----------


## tmosley

The pill is called Chantix.  My mother, a smoker since she was 16, managed to quit with that at age 49.  She had tried many times before, and was never able to, but Chantix worked like a shot.

Honestly, you shouldn't even think about peroxide "therapy".  Peroxide is basically a slightly weaker form of bleach.  If you put that stuff in your lungs you are almost guaranteed to do damage.  If you end up feeling better, it is probably from quitting smoking not the peroxide.

Peroxide is dilute rocket fuel.  Don't put it in your body.  

If you want to safely increase peroxide in your body, take N-acetyl cysteine and selenium.  Taking those two will increase peroxide and superoxide locally (controlled by your immune system), where it is needed, rather than bathing vital cells in the stuff.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> There is no quick fix to repairing your lungs besides exercise and proper diet.
> Hydrogen Peroxide is poisonous to ingest, why would you inhale it?
> Its made to be used as a topical disinfectant for a reason.
> It kills germs, but it also kills cells.


You don't drink it full strength, silly!

Hydrogen peroxide occurs naturally when ozone is dissolved in water.
A good thunderstorm rain contains about 3ppm. Any horticulturalist will tell you that plants come alive after a thunderstorm.

There is H2O2 found naturally in raw vegetables and in fresh milk as lactoperoxidase.
H2O2 is only poisonous to ingest at unnatural concentrations.

----------

